# new system



## carz (Aug 28, 2006)

hey guys i am switching from a drip system to a flood and drain system. anybody know how long and how many times a day it should flood? its a 10 gallon system that i bought from a local hydro shop.


----------



## Mummyscurse (Aug 28, 2006)

*Just curious; what made you want to switch from your current system?  Is it as simple as having heard better things about a flood and drain system, or have you experienced some deficiencies in the current drip system?  *


----------



## carz (Aug 29, 2006)

I was having problems with the drip system but the drip system is something that i fabricated and needs more time to be refined. I also own an emily's garden that i use for flowering which i am very impressed with. so i went out and bought the flood and drain system for my veg side that i guess you would consider prefabricated and proven to work well.


----------

